# Still nothing.........



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

5 days since we got him and the Rhom still wont eat.....


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

what have tried feeding him?


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

Ox Heart, Shrimp, Krill, Blood worms, WhiteBait and even though I am paranoid about disease, feeders.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

5 days since you got him hey?
He'll come around

he's probley still scetched out, how dose he react to the others in the tank?


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

He blanks them most of the time, However, he will bump my Pleco, I think to intimidate him.


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

My 3" rhom only eats when the lights are out and I'm not watching. I give him feeders.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

try some earthworms or some mealworms


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Yea, definately try some nightcrawlers. I had some issues with my Ps when weaning them from bloodworms to larger foods. We threw in a 7-8" crawler and they loved it. It took them a minute or so, but after one of them took a nibble, they scarfed it down. Now I give them a few as a treat from time to time.

They really, really like mealworms too. Now I just feed them Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets with some shrimp and the occasional big feeder. They're happy and eat like pigs.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

When I first got my rhom, he would not eat either. I left some small feeders in his tank and after about four days I noticed some of them were disappearing and also some body parts. I still only feed him about once a week. He is five inches or so.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah worms i hear p's love


----------

